# Happy Birthday Theogenes, DMcFadden



## PB Moderating Team (Aug 4, 2015)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Theogenes (Age: hidden)
-DMcFadden (born 1953, Age: 62)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 4, 2015)

Hoping you both enjoy the day and have many, many, more!

Dennis, please let us know how your last birthday celebration was topped by this one, too!


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy birthday to you both!


----------



## Cymro (Aug 4, 2015)

May a twofold blessing grace the day.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy birthdays, Jim and Dennis!


----------



## Justified (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy BD guys!


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks all! 62 means that I'm now social security eligible. We'll see how long I go before temptation gets the better of me.


----------



## BGF (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## God'sElectSaint (Aug 4, 2015)

DMcFadden said:


> Thanks all! 62 means that I'm now social security eligible. We'll see how long I go before temptation gets the better of me.



62? You look 22 sir. How did ya do it?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------

